# How do you organize your music files



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

I can't seem to find a happy medium with my file organization so I am wondering ho you guys do yours? Especially any organization specifically aimed at making car navigation easier.

Right now all my files are like such:

\Music\Artist\(year) Album\Artist - Album - # - Title.flac

or

\Singles\Genre\Artist - Album - # - Title.flac

I use the Singles folder for any artist who I have fewer than 5 songs for and for artists where I have both complete albums and singles I put the singles in the artist's root folder.

Looking for any tips and suggestions.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I use TagScanner to keep all my ID3 tags up to date and consistent, then play everything from my Sansa Clip+ and use tags to navigate the music. I used to care a bunch about file structure but I always want something different than whatever method I used to organize them.

Oh, and not really related but Similarity's free version is awesome for finding duplicates in your music library and helping decide which versions to keep and which to trash.


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

All my files are tagged so that's taken care of. I agree that thorough tags are all you need when playing on a computer or Ipod or something on car stereos that have a lot less functionality and limited display capabilities it's not quite as good. Smetimes I want to browse for an album to play but because the HU sorts by artist or album, I get every artist and album that I have even just one song from making the list much, much longer.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Current HU allows searching via ID3 tags, so music is merely dumped onto a flash drive. 

However, before getting a HU that supported searching via IS3 tags, I did play around with file structure. While I was temporarily using a Pioneer HU I settled on putting my music in the following way.

I had 27 folders, one with each letter of the alphabet and then a numbers folder. In each corresponding folder, I placed artists beginning with said letter or number. Then in each artist folder, I had album titles,the in each album, the songs from said album. 

Some examples; 

Folder "E" - "Eminem" - "Slim Shady LP" - "Guilty Conscience".
Folder "U"- "Utada" - "This is the One" - "Simple and Clean"
Folder "0-9" - "3 Doors Down" - "Away From the Sun" - "Here Without You"
Folder "B" - "BoA" - "Who's Back" - Masayume Chasing"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

My music is in uncompressed wave on a 32g flash drive so my stuff is for the most part alphabetical by artist. Just listen to what's on it, delete, reload as needed. Nothing fancy and it works. Guess I'm not as picky about finding "that perfect song" as some of you are


----------



## Stella Grant (Oct 16, 2017)

I have same question
Thanks all


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Artist\Album

I just make sure everything is tagged correctly using musicbrainz picard and then don't worry about it.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Artist/Album/Song

Everything's on USB SSD, haven't found my system's index limit yet (currently at ~4.5k tracks), never delete anything, just keep on adding lossless format files.

I'm an olde skoole 'son of vinyl' and an 'album listener' 90% of the time even in the car.

SYNC voice command when I want a 'special order mix' by song / play 'DJ' - spoiled now, I'll _never_ go back to a source lacking voice command.


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

I have my main hard drive at home using Media Monkey and spent many hours making sure the tags are correct. I have a duplicate hard drive in the car and and use orange squeeze or Ipeng to control it.


----------

